

Google wants to generate green electricity at prices that rival coal. - ggrot
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/11/towards-more-renewable-energy.html

======
rms
This would be a really big deal if they could beat coal energy inside of a
decade. That would justify their stock price in an instant. Beyond that link,
they're hiring for a new Director of Other. That would be a cool title to
have.

